# SD Sucess



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Went down for a 1 and 1/2 day hunt in SD. I had to come back to work Monday for a few appointments will be heading back Tuesday for a week. Here is the result of the all day hunt on Saturday. Hunted the same field the next day and shot 14 more and we quit at 11!

There was a lot of other hunters around. It is so funny how much people really dont know what they are doing. We seen some of the most stupid looking setups. People really need to think before the set there decoys. And to all you people who like to run up and down the road.. And then jump out of the vehicles and shoot at geese when they flair over the road. PLEASE STOP. Someone is really going to get hurt.

I mean most of the time the vehicle isnt even stoped when they bail out. I wish there were more game and fish out policing this type of activity. Cause there sure was a lot of it going on. Is a couple snow geese really worth someone getting hurt? Also if you do jump out and shoot geese from a ditch and wing one.Then glides off a mile away and dies, for gosh sakes leave your gun in the truck and go get it! You make your bed sleep in it.

Ok enough of a rant here is a picture for you guys to look at!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like a decent hunt.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like a good hunt but you guys spent most of it complaining.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

to me you sound like a real dick, let people jump out of vehicles they will not get hurt if they do it right. i mean its just another way of someone out trying to have fun and shoot a couple geese. just my thoughts on the speaking above the picture. but nice shoot


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

born2kill said:


> to me you sound like a real dick, let people jump out of vehicles they will not get hurt if they do it right. i mean its just another way of someone out trying to have fun and shoot a couple geese. just my thoughts on the speaking above the picture. but nice shoot


WOW A it would be illegal in that state, as people need permission to hunt fields.....

I woulda just popped a few rounds off.....


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Does that face paint get the birds closer?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goosehunter21 said:


> Does that face paint get the birds closer?


Yeah unlike jumping decoying you actually need to hide.. It is kinda a crazy thing. :roll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

congrats, looks like a good hunt


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, lots of juvies, a little surprising given the fact that you're still in the middle of the push. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

born2kill said:


> to me you sound like a real dick, let people jump out of vehicles they will not get hurt if they do it right. i mean its just another way of someone out trying to have fun and shoot a couple geese. just my thoughts on the speaking above the picture. but nice shoot


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> born2kill said:
> 
> 
> > to me you sound like a real dick, let people jump out of vehicles they will not get hurt if they do it right. i mean its just another way of someone out trying to have fun and shoot a couple geese. just my thoughts on the speaking above the picture. but nice shoot
> ...


actually u dont need permission to hunt the road and the ditches in sd. so it would be legal to do that


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What about having loaded guns in the vehicle? That isn't legal.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

joebobhunter4 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > born2kill said:
> ...


Good luck getting them to land on a road.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

you can have shells in your magazine it takes a half a second to put a round in the gun. and why would you need them to land on the road?

im not defending anyone i was just stating that it is legal...


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

You are all a bunch of babies quit worrying about what everyone else is doing and just hunt. None of you are in any position to change anything and people have had different hunting styles for centurys changing things up will keep the birds on their toes. Quit complaining it gets old. Bunch of know it all babies


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Good Job Mikey, at least your out smacking em instead of sitting on the computer looking through your microscope like everyone else on this post!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

3 and 1/2 inch double BB's and an extended range patternmaster might get them to land on the road...........


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

lol why does every goose hunting thread turn into an argument?


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> What about having loaded guns in the vehicle? That isn't legal.


As long as your not under the influence of alcohol it's legal to have loaded firearms in your vehicle.


----------

